# Tool Talk >  Excavator saves deer - GIF

## Jon

Excavator saves deer.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

excavator prepares and serves hot dog
Swinging around on excavator bucket
Excavator playing goalie in giant soccer game GIF
Self-loading excavator GIF
Excavator slicing tree GIF
baby excavator hatching in the wild

----------

Andyt (May 24, 2018),

ben yeakey (Sep 27, 2018),

Beserkleyboy (Sep 26, 2018),

dubbby (Jan 26, 2021),

gunsgt1863 (Jan 17, 2018),

jeanalvitre (Jan 15, 2018),

MeJasonT (Jan 15, 2018),

Okapi (Sep 27, 2018),

olderdan (Jan 14, 2018),

Paul Jones (May 24, 2018),

ranald (Oct 1, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 14, 2018),

that_other_guy (Apr 25, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 14, 2018),

Workshopshed (Jan 15, 2018)

----------


## olderdan

Nice heartwarming GIF, great skills from the excavator operator. I liked the look of astonishment from the deer as it looked back.

----------

PJs (Jan 16, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

The situation is clear, Rainwater creates sinkhole, deer wanders or slips in. Without webbed feet, zero chance surviving cold, exhaustion, drowning.
Watching this, not a dry eye in the house. You have to appreciate the operators skill, manipulating 40? tons of equipment, developed usually knocking over structures, and the spot inside head or heart for creatures.

----------

PJs (Jan 16, 2018)

----------


## 12bolts

Got to wonder what is going through the deers mind. Was it resigned to death? Was it terrified of the huge monster that rumbled and growled above it, before said monster gently cradled it and lifted it to salvation? Does that sort of thing imprint on a young animal and will perhaps no longer be (so) scared of mans' machinery?

----------

Paul Jones (May 24, 2018),

PJs (Jan 16, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 15, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Deer do not appear to be inherently afraid of anything man made, so long as it remains inanimate what they are leery of is smells sounds and sudden movement.
in the case of this young animal it was clear to see in the video that it was exhausted. Maybe even resigned to death if they are aware. If you will note it did show some sign of a brief struggle just as the bucket began to engulf it. However since it was unable to smell anything about the bucket other than earth smells as soon as the bucket had completely surrounded the creature causing darkness to engulf it,it could no-longer trust its seance of sight to determine danger, this left only smell and hearing. the engine of the machine would have been so loud this wold have masked any slight movement sound the bucket may have made. The bucket would have smelled only of the mud that held it entrapped. As the bucket scooped up the mud surrounding it this might have startled it but since it was trapped and exhausted there was little it could do anyway. The masterful skill of the operator served to reduce further stress keeping it from panicking. I particularly liked how the operator slowly deposited the animal and earth in such a way as to allow the animal to extract itself even in its weakened state. Once freed it didn't take long for it to recover.

----------

Paul Jones (May 24, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 15, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Addendum to previous post. I have several old trucks and other machinery stored in a field where deer frequently graze, particularly after I have mowed the high weeds exposing the tender grasses. The deer will graze right up to and around all of the equipment but if there is one machine that I have been working on recently and deposited my human scent or a chemical like oils grease or fuel they avoid coming near that item fer several days. There are a lot of city dwelling weekend hunters who come out and lease hunting rights from some of the local ranchers. Many wonder why the deer will not feed from their feeders. I had one ask me that very question. He said that he built the feeder and painted it with camo so it would blend into the surrounding area, and placed it near a known game trail but hadn't seen a deer all season. I almost laughed at the city dweller but contained myself and decided to offer an explanation without being too overly judgmental, well maybe just a little.
First off I explained wild animals by in large do not see colors as you and I do the exception will be some bird of prey. Animals do see in the infrared spectrum and many things give off infrared rays. Particularly fresh paint.Next they can detect odors that we do not realize even exist. They will become accustomed to objects after a period of time, and depending on that object it can take a year or more. You may have noticed the game trail you interrupted through your negligence by placing your feeder right next to it has probably changed or is no longer even used. If it has only altered perhaps if you leave your feeder alone for a year or so and don't relocated it every weekend as you said you have done this past season they may become accustom to its being there particularly if the the paint finally cures to the point it does not emit odors and infrared rays, but even if not eventually they will become desensitized. When you refill it try to keep any vehicular traffic in the area t a minimum. Do not handle the feeder with your bare hands or with new gloves or gloves that have any chemicals on them try to keep activity around the area to a minimum. and maybe just maybe next season you can get your silly trophy if that is what you are after, since this is a 1 buck county.I do not harvest deer and for the most part the only hunting done on my place is for varmints and only those which can endanger livestock or pets or could spread disease, or could injure my wife or myself.

----------

Beserkleyboy (Sep 26, 2018),

HobieDave (Mar 14, 2020),

PJs (Jan 16, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 15, 2018)

----------


## Gulf Shore Cycles

> Got to wonder what is going through the deers mind. Was it resigned to death? Was it terrified of the huge monster that rumbled and growled above it, before said monster gently cradled it and lifted it to salvation? Does that sort of thing imprint on a young animal and will perhaps no longer be (so) scared of mans' machinery?



This Machine operator is a Great Humanbeing, Thank you for what you did for a less fortunate animal who wouldn`t be here today if not for you !

----------


## NickP

Great skills and a fantastic reward at the end. Lovely to see some kind hearted people in action. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Beserkleyboy

OlderDan
Lovely wee friend in your avatar....my guy could be a close cousin. Have you found a new one? Cheers
Jim (and Bentley)

----------

olderdan (Oct 11, 2018),

ranald (May 17, 2021)

----------


## Jon

ROV operator frees swordfish from underwater rig.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Sep 30, 2018),

cognitdiss (Oct 10, 2021),

PJs (Sep 29, 2018),

ranald (Sep 28, 2018),

rlm98253 (Sep 28, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 28, 2018)

----------


## ranald

must have thought it was a giant jelly fish or chasing one!

----------


## owen moore

God bless the operator for doing that. He/she will be rewarded.

----------

PJs (Sep 29, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> God bless the operator for doing that. He/she will be rewarded.



I'm thinking a good number of us are pleased [a reward] just experiencing this by video. The operator felt reward at instant they took action.

----------

PJs (Sep 29, 2018)

----------


## ranald

very stirring with warm feeling inside even knowing (by the title) the outcome. Abit like watching a heartwarming movie when some one told you the finish.

----------


## olderdan

> OlderDan
> Lovely wee friend in your avatar....my guy could be a close cousin. Have you found a new one? Cheers
> Jim (and Bentley)Attachment 25802



Hi Jim, yes we have another rescue Bishon called FiFi, this is what she looked like when we got her. she is with our little Poodle called Fudge.

This is her now


Bentley looks a great little chap
Regards
Olderdan

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Ahhh, Dan, lovely. I thought that not having heard a reply, you might not be in a good place after losing the wee fellow/girl. Glad to see the new one. Bentley is 9 in Dec, a Maltese /Toy Poodle cross. I was in 2 minds...my wife said all she wanted for her 60th was a Bentley (as in car?), and a little white dog...sooo, a little white dog named Bentley!!
Best compromise ever! Truly the joy of the household. I know when he goes, another wee boy will be in quick smart...thanks for the update. Glad to see you enjoy your mates..
Jim and Sue and the Bentley!

----------


## Jon

Saving his bacon.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Alan Purdy (May 12, 2019),

Andyt (May 9, 2019),

baja (May 10, 2019),

high-side (May 10, 2019),

HobieDave (Mar 14, 2020),

ranald (May 17, 2021),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

Seedtick (May 8, 2019),

that_other_guy (May 21, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 8, 2019),

volodar (May 9, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Seems like he figured it out, just backed in and sat down. That big noisy palm signaled "My Ride's Here"

----------


## Paul Alciatore

Yep, saved him for the slaughter house. Lucky pig! 

or 
Lucky pig?

----------


## Jon

This car acts just like a freed animal.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Nov 5, 2019),

baja (Nov 5, 2019),

ranald (May 17, 2021),

Rangi (Nov 4, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 4, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 3, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Don't know this model of Toyota. 
I'd attribute such behavior to a Forester. . . :Rimshot:

----------

Jon (Nov 4, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Should have made sure it was dead. just like any caught animal when you think they are dead put another round in them before approaching

----------


## o1reb

remember no good deed goes unpunished

----------


## IAMSatisfied

Kids, always apply the parking brake before attempting to upright a rolled vehicle.  :Big Grin: 

A former customer of mine owns a water well service company. Shortly after purchasing a very nice, shiny new red Kodiak well service rig, he and his crew went to a location with a slope like this one and someone forgot to apply the parking brake, with the result being the new truck finding its way into a ravine. There were no happy campers that day.

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (May 18, 2021),

Scotty1 (May 18, 2021),

that_other_guy (May 21, 2021),

TheElderBrother (May 26, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 17, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

The surprise not only rescue of a helpless animal, but ability to scoop deep enough with sufficient bucket left over to shield the belly from bucket teeth.

A lot of karma points there, in just a few moments.

----------

that_other_guy (May 21, 2021),

TheElderBrother (May 26, 2021)

----------


## TheElderBrother

The operator has got some chops. I'm glad the horse was able to stay still. They can be skittish.

----------


## Jon



----------

Andyt (Sep 20, 2022),

carloski (Sep 17, 2022),

nova_robotics (Sep 17, 2022),

that_other_guy (Sep 22, 2022)

----------


## Hoosiersmoker

The definition of "Dog Tired"!

----------

